# Hair thinning on top - Thyroid issue? Please help, stressing me out.



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry, to start off I've ALWAYS had a really high hairline at the temples, (and might have matured a little around puberty) so that's not the issue when viewing these pictures...

The issue is the density, as I found the top to be thinning out in my teens, then I was diagnosed Hypo and began Synthroid, and I think it stopped, but still remained rather thin.

This first photo is only a few months after being taken off Synthroid and put on Desiccated (so possibly not long enough to help hair). My hair is thin/raspy.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/hairthinning.jpg/

While seeing another doctor at the university campus she said my iron was low, so put me on 300mg of Iron, along with the Thyroid now likely built up in system... this is 3-4 months later after first photo. Hair full, skin not as pale.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/hairfull.jpg/

I dropped out of university soon after, returned home... original doctor said my levels were off and questioned my need for iron, so took me off both... back on Synthroid. The first picture is a year later, hair flat & dry, the second is a year after that (2 weeks ago, when I shaved my head).
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/hairthinnntrmmpnhg.jpg/
I think this is the same density, but it's just shaved...
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/img0490asc.jpg/

Anyways, with it shave it appears to look male pattern baldness, with it thinner on the top, but I have no family member who went bald, but a few with high hairlines. I switched last month back to a natural thyroid... but I think I need to raise the dose... I feel like crap, have night sweats, depression, get hot flashes whenever a mild worry comes to mind, stuffy nose/phlegm and anxiety in the morning.

I'm paranoid I'm permanently losing my hair, also noticing tiny white bulbs on some of the hair that falls out (but this might have been happening my whole life, not sure).. but seeing this photo after I once was on desiccated along with iron gives me some hope. My barber says he notices no density change in the past 2 years that I've always been going to since coming back from university and going back on Synthroid, so I don't think I'm progressively losing more and more, but it remains thin, and he says hair is commonly denser on the sides and back. If I ask other barbers, they say I'm thinning out... but they haven't cut my hair before. Parents say no noticeable difference, but I remember they commented back when I was on iron and desiccated for a while that my hair looked thick.

Can Thyroid and low iron levels create a resemblance to Male Pattern Baldness (thinning in areas on top), also causing curly/wavy hair to become rather dry and straight, and is this usually restored months after the levels settle down? That picture months after I had mine gives me hope... but maybe i'm imagining it. Does this make sense?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Sorry, to start off I've ALWAYS had a really high hairline at the temples, (and might have matured a little around puberty) so that's not the issue when viewing these pictures...
> 
> The issue is the density, as I found the top to be thinning out in my teens, then I was diagnosed Hypo and began Synthroid, and I think it stopped, but still remained rather thin.
> 
> ...


Indeed; both thyroid and low ferritin can cause this type of hair loss.

When did you last have labs for thyroid? If you have recent ones, would you post them w/the results and the ranges? We must have the ranges.

Have you had a ferritin test?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Have you had any of these tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What is your current dose of dessicated thyroid? What name brand are you taking?


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply, I will have these done ASAP, along with trying to achieve a recommended naturopath/doctor on the "ThyroidMadness" website.

I was on 0.125mg of Synthroid, and converted to 60mg ERFA Thyroid (apparently still too low on the conversion chart, as I should be getting around 75mg, so I'll have my doctor up that). I've been on this for about 2 weeks after switching from 60mg compounded (with Avicel filler). Altogether I've been on Desiccated for just over a month now.

Anxiety in morning, in chest/arms, and especially legs (Restless legs syndrom?). Occasional night sweats, hard time sleeping, extremely lucid dreams, mid afternoon tiredness, dry oily pale acne skin, no enthusiasm over eating, and depression. I remember all of this years ago prior to receiving iron and getting settled on desiccated, but wanted to confirm it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Thanks for your quick reply, I will have these done ASAP, along with trying to achieve a recommended naturopath/doctor on the "ThyroidMadness" website.
> 
> I was on 0.125mg of Synthroid, and converted to 60mg ERFA Thyroid (apparently still too low on the conversion chart, as I should be getting around 75mg, so I'll have my doctor up that). I've been on this for about 2 weeks after switching from 60mg compounded (with Avicel filler). Altogether I've been on Desiccated for just over a month now.
> 
> Anxiety in morning, in chest/arms, and especially legs (Restless legs syndrom?). Occasional night sweats, hard time sleeping, extremely lucid dreams, mid afternoon tiredness, dry oily pale acne skin, no enthusiasm over eating, and depression. I remember all of this years ago prior to receiving iron and getting settled on desiccated, but wanted to confirm it.


If I were you, I would definitely have the ferritin checked because low ferritin can cause exactly the symptoms you describe. Are you still taking iron or did you stop?

As far as I am concerned, there is no conversion for Synthroid to Erfa (Thyroid®) or Armour or any other T3 containing thyroxine replacement. The reason why I think that is there is nothing in T4 that would be commensurate with T3.

You are on a good healthy and sensible starting dose and should be getting labs every 8 weeks to have your Thyroid® titrated upward as needed.

Unfortunately, patience is what you need right now.


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Nope, haven't taken iron since years ago, havn't had it checked since - and checking the things I usually eat, few handfulls of nuts, almond butter, chicken/vegetables, eggs... you'd think that'd be enough, but it still doesn't add up to a daily recommendation... plus being Hypo makes me more prone to low iron I suppose (as my level was "fine" before when I also had low iron)

I went to a hospital clinic today, and they could only check my TSH, said it was fine - level 1.418 (0.300-5.000 mIU/L), and said my thyroid was not swollen (they didn't feel it though, just looked and asked to say "AHHHH"). Said they couldn't check Iron, free T3/T4, Reverse T3, Thyroid Antibodies, or Adrenel Cortisol Levels. A waste of waiting 4 hours, but it's my fault for impatience. Anything else I should have checked to post here? B12, etc.

Tomorrow I'll just go to a walk in clinic, ask for a test, send it to my doctor, and I'll get a copy from her this week. I'll also get an appointment with a Naturopathic Endocrinologist specializing in hormone imbalances and such. I'll post my levels when they come back.

Thanks for your help : )


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Nope, haven't taken iron since years ago, havn't had it checked since - and checking the things I usually eat, few handfulls of nuts, almond butter, chicken/vegetables, eggs... you'd think that'd be enough, but it still doesn't add up to a daily recommendation... plus being Hypo makes me more prone to low iron I suppose (as my level was "fine" before when I also had low iron)
> 
> I went to a hospital clinic today, and they could only check my TSH, said it was fine - level 1.418 (0.300-5.000 mIU/L), and said my thyroid was not swollen (they didn't feel it though, just looked and asked to say "AHHHH"). Said they couldn't check Iron, free T3/T4, Reverse T3, Thyroid Antibodies, or Adrenel Cortisol Levels. A waste of waiting 4 hours, but it's my fault for impatience. Anything else I should have checked to post here? B12, etc.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome!

See if you have this lab in your area..

HealthCheckUSA

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/

And here are the tests that are recommended.

Getting them all may be cost prohibitive so just try to do your best.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Let us know how you make out w/all of this.

B12 is a consideration but I would not say that would be as important as the ferritin test.


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright, now this site i've been following claims many switching to Desiccated after years of Synthroid, or chronic stress through this change experience a problem with adrenals - http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/adrenal-info/

I've gotten my blood work today, cup fulls of it removed to get everything associated with thyroid including cortisol levels, and will have them in a week.

Like you said, I need patience... but were it was previously my Thyroid & Iron on my mind, now I'm obsessed over adrenels : (

All these things are apparently associated with Thyroid - and they all share similar side effects. I have a hard time wanting to get out of bed, can feel lightheaded standing up, hot flashes (easily onset by any thought of worry), can't cope with anything, eye shadows, tired a lot, heart hurts when walking quickly, awareness of breathing (feeling like i forget to breath). These things all associated with thyroid, iron, stress, and adrenels.

I'm probably also prone to bi-polar or anxiety, as my mother took her own life not long ago due to depression and her personal stuggles, but I WANT to believe or at least make sure I can get through this without the help of antidepressants, because many of these symptoms I've found myself having ever since being diagnosed Hypo years ago are all associated around the thyroid (after reading the ThyroidMadness information). The site is not by a doctor, but I want to trust it - I need to hold onto the idea that things will get better.

Again, I apologize for all this - I'm ALSO diagnosed OCD, so I simply obsess at any offshoot in my life... but OCD symptoms didn't appear till my thyroid was diagnosed Hypo... so I'm hoping that I can rid myself of those along with all this crap.

Last questions before I return next week with my blood work to share, so that I may know how to approach the doctor depending on how she reads the levels.

1) Apparently the adrenel blood test might not be enough, and a 24 hour saliva test is recommended... is this true? and might I get these from naturopaths? (I know my naturopath does a saliva cortisol test, but not sure if it's a 24h one... but maybe that's the only one)

2) I don't recall hot flashes while on synthroid, I would only get them when really stressed out... but when I switched to desiccated nearly every worry triggers them, along with the morning anxiety (which has gotten a little better in the past week), and basically feeling like crap most of the day. I want to believe this can work, but is it worth it if I have to starts taking MORE pills for adrenel levels (which apparently sounds complicated, not simply once a day... but multiple times, that need to be adjusted constantly according to your stress). Of course I'm getting ahead of myself, but it sounds like I might be facing this... of course my Dessicated might be wrong dose.

3) My TSH is at 1.41 now, and shouldn't let it get lower that 0.5 I guess, so I have room to raise my dose maybe 15-30mg ERFA thyroid, right? (of course depending on blood work) While there's hopefully a good chance I'll find the right dose, and it will rid these symptoms in about 6 weeks? Or can these problems I'm having already be a sign I'm on too high of a dose.

4) I've only been on ERFA just a week, but on compounded (avicel filler) 4 weeks before that... are they not too different? Usually I think it takes 3-4 weeks to see if it feels right, but if I only switched brands, should I wait ANOTHER 4-6 weeks on my current ERFA dose to get more blood done, or should I adjust according to the tests I'll get back next week.

5) Finally, should i get all these things associated with thyroid checked once monthly or so while adjusting meds and such until it's stable and i feel well? Who's the best for this, as "recommended" doctors usually take months and months to see... my doctor might not know how to read it properly, should my naturopath be better suited for desiccated altering?

Again, sorry about the obsession, I just feel really low, and appreciate all your help - I can donate to the website or you for your time and help if I'm able to get through all this, I'll be so happy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Alright, now this site i've been following claims many switching to Desiccated after years of Synthroid, or chronic stress through this change experience a problem with adrenals - http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/adrenal-info/
> 
> I've gotten my blood work today, cup fulls of it removed to get everything associated with thyroid including cortisol levels, and will have them in a week.
> 
> ...


The usual protocul is to get labs every 8 weeks and I truly think you should stick by that because slow and steady titration is the way to go here if you want success. Your body needs time to adapt.

Before I go any further, I do wish to let you know of my sincere sadness re hearing about your mother. I really mean that from the bottom of my heart. How devastating to those who have survived and especially to the male child for the symbiotic tie is tremendously strong.

Makes me wonder if your mom ever had her thyroid checked.

Men need hugs too!









Now; here some interesting information and you are the wise one. Good for you about taking a wait and see about the anti-d's!! I am getting the impression that you are hooked up with a good and very caring mental health care professional and I hope I am right?

bipolar
http://www.psycheducation.org/thyroid/introduction.htm

Psychiatric Manifestations of Hashimoto's Thyroiditis
http://www.drrichardhall.com/Articles/hashimoto.pdf

Graves', neuropsychiatric
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF

hypo, psychiatric
http://www.biopsychiatry.com/hypothyroidism.htm

On the Thyroid ® by ERFA Pharmaceuticals; yes...................you start to feel the T3 in about 2 more weeks!

And when you do get labs, TSH will no longer be the defining factor as far as a stand alone is concerned. It will be very very important to get FREE T3 and FREE T4. When taking T3, expect the FREE T4 to be lower than expected. This is normal. FREE T3 is your active hormone.


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Ugh, I wanted to check the top of my head, can you check these pics, it's pretty bad, I feel like I'm in denial of MPB... It's not equally thin all, just a top pattern.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/img0555j.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/img0557j.jpg/

I read that MPB and Thyroid issues are hard to tell apart... but I only see articles on thyroid baldness as all over (diffuse) thinning, not patterns, if so do you have a link to these, or experience? Barber says not to worry because my hair hasn't really changed in the 2 years he's seen me, but it's never been this short, so i don't know how he can tell. I really feel like it's MPB, only one uncle of all my family is bald, out of his 5 brothers though, so I'd be a rare one... I guess if it is i'd just shave my head.

Can thyroid/stress/iron causse similar patterns to MPB? And if so, can it be reversed once treated with thyroid or iron, and how long after treatment can things start to restore.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Ugh, I wanted to check the top of my head, can you check these pics, it's pretty bad, I feel like I'm in denial of MPB... It's not equally thin all, just a top pattern.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/img0555j.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/img0557j.jpg/
> 
> ...


I did look at the photos.........................; and yes, your barber would know. Especially if you use the same one all the time.

The above can and does cause hair loss so I say get back on your iron and also start taking a good Omega III. On the Omega III, I would suggest 3 to 4 Grams daily.

Stay the course w/your Thyroid® and let's see what develops. You did not lose the hair over night so this too will require patience.

Many of us "girls" have lost the hair on our heads also but thank the heavens, for most of us, it grew back although the outer third of my eyebrows never did.


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Got test results today... only switched to Dessicated/compounded a month ago, ERFA Thyroid over a week ago.

-THYROTROPIN/SENSITIVE TSH 1.12/0.35-5.00 (was 1.41 a few days before at hospital clinic)
-FREE THYROXINE (T4) 16/9-23
-FREE TRIIODOTHYRONINE 5.3/3.5-6.5
-ANTI-TPO 20/ <35
-FERRITIN 25/22-322
-THYROGLOBULIN 7.6/1.6-60
-VITAMIN B12 626/198-615
-HEMATOCRIT 0.43/0.40-0.50
-SERUM FOLATE >50/>12.2
-RBC FOLATE 1641/>OR=634
-GLUCOSE-FASTING 5.0/3.6-6.0
-SODIUM 140/135-147
-POTASSIUM 4.5/3.5-5.5
-MAGNESIUM 0.82/0.70-1.00
-CORTISOL 355 (at 3:30PM)
-IONIZED CALCIUM (iCA) ph=7.38, iCA=1.30

Daily temperature usually around 98.00, maybe lower (around 97.5 sometimes)

Looks like my iron's pretty low? I don't know how to stop stressing out, and get these hot flashes when I do... then I stress out that I'm going to loose my hair, and that probably makes it a bit worse, so I stress about stress... and it goes on in circles.
Should I wait another few weeks on my current dose of ERFA, and maybe try my 300mg iron that I used to take again?
(I'm seeing a naturopath and doctor next week, so I might find out more then... but it's hard getting them to listen)

I just feel down, acne, oily skin, stress, feel sleepy... this could all be just from stress, could be from thyroid, who knows - I don't know how to relax. I might just shave my head so I don't have to worry about it, then see if I relax, and if I don't like it too much I'll let it grow out in 6 months and see if anything changed since taking iron/thyroid.

I can't tell if the stress of worrying about hair loss is causing all this, or it's my iron/thyroid. Ugh - I want to be in a coma and wake up in half a year, sadly that's not an option : (


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Got test results today... only switched to Dessicated/compounded a month ago, ERFA Thyroid over a week ago.
> 
> -THYROTROPIN/SENSITIVE TSH 1.12/0.35-5.00 (was 1.41 a few days before at hospital clinic)
> -FREE THYROXINE (T4) 16/9-23
> ...


I sure would not wait on the iron; it should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better.

Your thyroid labs look good. No doubt because of the switch. Very excellent. It will take a while for your body to catch up to the labs. Recovery is a process.

You might want to get liquid Floradix for faster absorption of the iron and make sure to take it at least 5 hours away from your thyroid med.

Keep yourself busy. Then you won't stress so much. Take up walking. Tai Chi, Yoga!


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your help - it'll be hard making it these next few weeks, but I think I'll survive... also going through marijuana withdrawal from smoking daily for almost 2 years, worst summer I've yet to have.

Do you know if thyroid/iron deficiency/synthroid has the potential to create a non-diffuse thinning on the the head, or is it alway diffuse? I looked it up, and no one specifies, except "it's harder with men to tell the difference between MPB or Thyroid related hair loss" - can only hope it didn't trigger some future baldness, therefor non-reversible. And I can't tell if it was as thin as it is now in the first picture when I was also getting off Synthroid and low in iron (kind of looks like it).

My chest hair seems to come out really easily too, along with my eyebrows/outer part thinner : (

Sorry, must be annoying, it just sucks being young and possibly balding. Only these next 6 months or so will tell. My mother was so obsessed with how she thought she looked too, disillusioned, many (if not all) of the same symptoms she had as I'm going through right now. We'll never know now what her real problem was but hopefully she's at peace, and I hope no one's punished for taking their own life, even though it's a gift - many can't deal with it.

I'll post an update on test results in a few weeks - thanks again for your help! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Thanks for your help - it'll be hard making it these next few weeks, but I think I'll survive... also going through marijuana withdrawal from smoking daily for almost 2 years, worst summer I've yet to have.
> 
> Do you know if thyroid/iron deficiency/synthroid has the potential to create a non-diffuse thinning on the the head, or is it alway diffuse? I looked it up, and no one specifies, except "it's harder with men to tell the difference between MPB or Thyroid related hair loss" - can only hope it didn't trigger some future baldness, therefor non-reversible. And I can't tell if it was as thin as it is now in the first picture when I was also getting off Synthroid and low in iron (kind of looks like it).
> 
> ...


This is interesting.

Results haven't been published yet but researchers at the University of Amsterdam suggest that regular smoking of cannabis contributes directly to hair loss.

http://www.belgraviacentre.com/blog/balding-pot-heads–cannabis-smoking-linked-to-hair-loss-130/

So...................if we reconfigure how we are looking things, this could turn out to be your best summer ever. You "can" do this. You just have to want to. If you don't want to, it won't happen.

Simple as that!

I am on your team; I would like to see you slay the monster!

The diffuse and non-diffuse question would vary from individual to individual; don't you think? I do. No 2 persons react alike.


----------



## Joolzy (May 29, 2011)

Helloooo

Just wanted to stop by and say hi! I'm sorry you're going through a rough time and I'm glad that you've managed to get your levels into a good range! Sadly, we all have to wait for the catch up and i think one thing I've really had to learn to deal with about having thyroid disease is that stress is NOT good. I always seem to get myself further into a pickle when i'm having a flare up or dose change if I start to worry and believe me I can worry!!

In times like this I tend to turn to some self help books, really try and look at the bigger picture of what's going on with me. Yoga really helps me! Especially the routines that are centered around calming down. I too find myself climbing the walls a lot and can get a bit lost in the 'what if's'. I do take a mild antidepressant, which to be honest, I'm not thrilled about and I wish i didn't but the truth is, sometime i need the help and it has helped me to be strong. I have anti-anxiety meds at hand in emergency type situations but very very rarely need it. I think someties just knowing I have some in the house 'just incase' is enough to keep me sane.

Without sounding corny I highly reccommend Paul McKennas books 'instant confidence' and 'how to change your life in seven days' sometimes I just open a chapter and read a few pages and that's enough to bring me back to reality a bit.

Just wanted to confirm that you CAN get through this and things WILL improve for you. We all know what you're going through and you are not alone.

Take care

Joolzy x


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Joolzy said:


> Helloooo
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say hi! I'm sorry you're going through a rough time and I'm glad that you've managed to get your levels into a good range! Sadly, we all have to wait for the catch up and i think one thing I've really had to learn to deal with about having thyroid disease is that stress is NOT good. I always seem to get myself further into a pickle when i'm having a flare up or dose change if I start to worry and believe me I can worry!!
> 
> ...


Nothing is corny if it helps!! There are really some very very good insightful self-help books out there.


----------



## awakeodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I shaved my head down to almost bald, I got good reactions at least, and think it looks good, I feel more free of that worry at least.
It's kind of patchy all over, not large patches, or bald patches, but small uneven spots scattered all over my head with less density - only noticeable if looking close. I'm assuming it's stress of this thyroid stuff or stress of quitting pot. My skin's SO OILY though, and pimples/bumps around face - it's always something, but stress can causse that too...

I'm just going to start Propecia, because it's harmless to most - my naturopath isn't against it, and it even protects against hair loss brought on by stress/thyroid, so I feel i can stop worrying about that. Low libido isn't a problem, affects about 2% of men taking it.

Concerning thyroid:

My doctor raised my ERFA 15mg to match the dose of Synthroid I was on 5 days ago, in spite of my low iron, and I take all 75mg in the morning, I get a surge of anxiety peaking around 2 hours, then I get more and more tired throughout the day. My eyes feel heavy, and I get hot flashes at even the slightest stressful thought, hands kind of tingly (like falling asleep).
I assume this is an adrenal issue? Would spreading my dose out across the day probably help so that my adrenals aren't shot out from all the thyroid in the morning, and maybe take it under my tongue instead? I'm not even on that high of a dose 
Maybe 30mg in morning, 30 around dinner, and 15 at night. Can thyroid levels change dramatically and completely screw me over by switching to taking it across the day, like an uneven reading of these things, or would it give the same blood test results, except people tend to feel better spreading it out.
I don't want to mess around with this any more, my hair might start falling out completely if I suddenly divide the dose up or change doses again, but I feel like crap now, just want to sleep all the time, I was better on 60mg.

And why do thyroid sites recommend everyone go up to around 3 grains or more? Even if thyroid levels are fine... and I assume I can't do this until my iron is fixed, and adrenals are checked. I might divide the doses though, hopefully it won't be a big change to stress my system out again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

awakeodin said:


> Well, I shaved my head down to almost bald, I got good reactions at least, and think it looks good, I feel more free of that worry at least.
> It's kind of patchy all over, not large patches, or bald patches, but small uneven spots scattered all over my head with less density - only noticeable if looking close. I'm assuming it's stress of this thyroid stuff or stress of quitting pot. My skin's SO OILY though, and pimples/bumps around face - it's always something, but stress can causse that too...
> 
> I'm just going to start Propecia, because it's harmless to most - my naturopath isn't against it, and it even protects against hair loss brought on by stress/thyroid, so I feel i can stop worrying about that. Low libido isn't a problem, affects about 2% of men taking it.
> ...


It is my humble opinion that there is no advantage to splitting up your dose of Thryoid® by ERFA. And the huge disadvantage would be forgetting to take the other 2 doses in a timely manner.

T4 and T3 build up in the system and will remain steady on as long as you take your Thyroid® at the same time every single day.

Most active adults require 3 grains and by active, I mean physically active i.e. exercise above and beyond what you normally do for a profession. I for example have stabilized on 3 1/2 grains and I am 68. But, I move my butt. Fast walk 8 miles a day, lift weights, heavy duty gardening and all sorts of things on a daily basis.

I think it is wonderful that you are kicking MJ in the butt! Is that a pun? Anyway, I also think your hormones are whacked perhaps because of this and just try and chill and let your body do some healing. Make sure you get plenty of sleep for the body heals best during sleep.


----------



## Millie (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello All-I'm a Newbie to this forum.
I have been diagnosed with Hashimotos- my diagnosis came after several trips to various doctors to diagnose a strange set of symptons. Perhaps someone on this board can shed some light on these particular symptons as both my internist and endocrinologist both say they are not related to the thyroid disease. 
Two years ago while singing and throwing my voice around for a musical performance (amateur) I felt a "pop" sensation in my head. From that moment on I started to notice that if I spoke loudly, or too long, my vocal chords would sound hoarse and I would get an almost immediate pressure sensation that would go from my left nostril to my head.
I would then have a dull headache- I can't even say a headache because the sensation can only be described as a sickly feeling in my head. This would continue until I stopped speaking altogether. One MRI, CAT SCAN, trip to the Neurologist and trip to the internist revealed nothing was wrong. But during my routine bloodwork up it was revealed I had Hashimotos. I assumed my odd symptons could be related to this. Both endo dr. and internist say NO- it must be something else. Now I live with this odd sensation that causes me pain- I am on Armour Thyroid - only 30 mgs per day because 60 and 120 threw me into a hyperthyroid state. So much to learn about this disgusting disease- it truly affects so much of everything you do and how you feel. I can handle the one pill a day and eat right and pop a gadzillion vitamins to boost my immune system. BUT WHAT is this dreaded sensation that has not left me? I hate to talk in front of the class - something I must do for work. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!
Millie


----------



## Millie (Jul 23, 2011)

My apologies for Hair Thinning on Top.

I believe from everything I have read and from what information my own Endo doctor offers me... the hair thinning could very well mean you have a Thyroid issue. If you are currently on thyroid meds and you continue to shed enough hair to be concerned, it is quite possible your medication is too high.
I also understand that you may shed hair the first month or so of your new medication dosage, it will eventually taper off and stop shedding.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Millie said:


> Hello All-I'm a Newbie to this forum.
> I have been diagnosed with Hashimotos- my diagnosis came after several trips to various doctors to diagnose a strange set of symptons. Perhaps someone on this board can shed some light on these particular symptons as both my internist and endocrinologist both say they are not related to the thyroid disease.
> Two years ago while singing and throwing my voice around for a musical performance (amateur) I felt a "pop" sensation in my head. From that moment on I started to notice that if I spoke loudly, or too long, my vocal chords would sound hoarse and I would get an almost immediate pressure sensation that would go from my left nostril to my head.
> I would then have a dull headache- I can't even say a headache because the sensation can only be described as a sickly feeling in my head. This would continue until I stopped speaking altogether. One MRI, CAT SCAN, trip to the Neurologist and trip to the internist revealed nothing was wrong. But during my routine bloodwork up it was revealed I had Hashimotos. I assumed my odd symptons could be related to this. Both endo dr. and internist say NO- it must be something else. Now I live with this odd sensation that causes me pain- I am on Armour Thyroid - only 30 mgs per day because 60 and 120 threw me into a hyperthyroid state. So much to learn about this disgusting disease- it truly affects so much of everything you do and how you feel. I can handle the one pill a day and eat right and pop a gadzillion vitamins to boost my immune system. BUT WHAT is this dreaded sensation that has not left me? I hate to talk in front of the class - something I must do for work. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!
> Millie


Hi Millie and welcome!










You may wish to read this about painful thyroiditis. Interestingly, Hashimoto's and Thyroiditis are used interchangeably and mean the same thing.

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/thyroiditis.html

First paragraph in this...........
http://www.thyroid.org/patients/brochures/Nodules_brochure.pdf

Anyway, I am thinking it would be a very good idea for you to have a sonogram of the thyroid it that has not been done. Sometimes there can be lymph node involvement and the entire head and neck is just covered with lymph nodes which could be causing pain.

Also, if you will post your most recent lab results with the ranges? That would be a good thing if you would like to do that.

And have you had any antibodies' tests? How did your doctor come to the conclusion that you have Hashimoto's?

It would be wise to get a ferritin test for if low, you cannot tolerate increases in your thyroxine replacement.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And, cancer definitely needs to be ruled out here. Either a sonogram or RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

It's a bummer but I would be errant not to bring the subject up.


----------

